# Facturas sin IVA de Amazon



## mundodigital (3 Feb 2015)

Hola buenas tardes.

Quisiera hacer una consulta , soy autónomo y estoy dado de alta en estimación directa simplificada en la actividad como venta minorista , régimen de IVA sería el de recargo de equivalencia. 

Por lo tanto, trimestralmente tan solo presento liquidación de IRPF declarando las facturas por el total.
También declaro y pago el IVA trimestralmente de adquisiciones de productos a proveedores intracomunitarios.

La cuestión es que estoy dado de alta como Vendedor Profesional vendiendo en Amazon y usando el servicio de Logística de Amazon .

Amazon envia dos facturas por dos servicios diferentes , una factura es por las tarifas que cobran por cada venta y otra por el servicio de Logística ambas las envía sin IVA . 

Ya me han llegado las primeras facturas tanto del servicio de Logistica como la de la Tarifa de Vendedor , como tengo el NIF registrado para operaciones intracomunitarias ambas facturas me las han enviado sin IVA.

Mi pregunta es ¿ debo de declarar y pagar el 21% de IVA de estos servicios de Amazon , Tanto el de Logistica como el de las Tarifas de Vendedor?

Espero vuestra respuesta.

Un saludo.


----------



## wililon (4 Feb 2015)

Yo tengo un problema similar con Adwords. Mi gestor dice que lo ignore. Sé que me la estoy jugando pero bueno.

¿Que tal es lo de amazon? 

Me estoy pensando entrar en algún nicho sin tocar la mercancía (el proveedor la envía directametne al centro logístico de amazon). por precios me parece bien y entiendo que funciona bien, pero me gustaría conocer tu opisión.


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Feb 2015)

Eso un asesor bueno, sino ponen IVA no tienes que pagarlo, es de cajon, pero tendrás que justificar la exención de IVA, de todas formas con la nueva ley estan obligados a poner IVA si eres de españa


----------



## euriborfree (4 Feb 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Eso un asesor bueno, sino ponen IVA no tienes que pagarlo, es de cajon, pero tendrás que justificar la exención de IVA, de todas formas con la nueva ley estan obligados a poner IVA si eres de españa



Si tienes el intracomunitario sigues sin pagar IVA incluso con la nueva ley.

Ademas con la nueva ley no esta claro que el IVA "al tipo español" pagado a una empresa alemana sea deducible en España, mi asesor me dijo que habria que esperar a que saliera el reglamento para ver si era o no deducible (hace casi un mes de esa conversacion, lo mismo ya ha salido el reglamento)


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Feb 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si tienes el intracomunitario sigues sin pagar IVA incluso con la nueva ley.
> 
> Ademas con la nueva ley no esta claro que el IVA "al tipo español" pagado a una empresa alemana sea deducible en España, mi asesor me dijo que habria que esperar a que saliera el reglamento para ver si era o no deducible (hace casi un mes de esa conversacion, lo mismo ya ha salido el reglamento)



Vaya coño asesores hay, si tengo dudas te consulto, porque parece que entiendes mas que las 4 charos de las asesorias, a la minima no saben nada


----------



## digipl (4 Feb 2015)

Amazon funciona, con los profesionales, con lo que se denomina "Inversión del sujeto pasivo" y este formato está incluido en las obligaciones formales de los que están el el régimen de recargo por equivalencia.



> Liquidaciones: Sólo deben presentar declaraciones-liquidaciones en los siguientes supuestos:
> 
> Adquisiciones intracomunitarias de bienes.
> Supuestos de inversión del sujeto pasivo.
> ...


----------



## euriborfree (4 Feb 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Vaya coño asesores hay, si tengo dudas te consulto, porque parece que entiendes mas que las 4 charos de las asesorias, a la minima no saben nada



No es que entienda, en realidad no tengo ni idea, pero mi empresa compra servicios en empresas europeas y tenemos el intracomunitario, como leo burbuja.info me entere de que iban a cambiar la ley del IVA y pregunte al asesor, abogado fiscalista, con algo de ESADE ) y me lo explico.

Es un poco mas caro que la asesoria media pero sabe de que va la fiesta y cuando no lo sabe se lo curra, no es la "tipica charo de asesoria", y es que cuando tienes una actividad que se sale de lo cotidiano necesitas a alguien mejor preparado.


----------



## Diquesi (4 Feb 2015)

Eso del IVA no se enteran ni ellos. Llevo años comprando productos/servicios en EU, y hasta ahora nadie ha sido capaz de darme una buena explicaciones de como va lo del IVA. De momento no he pagado ni uno sólo y no he tenido problemas, lo cual no implica que no venga hacienda un día a liarmela.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Feb 2015)

Puta mierda de telaraña legal que han montado. Ni ellos mismos se aclaran


----------



## Z4LMAN (5 Feb 2015)

Cif operador intracomunitario = ni te cobran iva ni pagas iva


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

digipl dijo:


> Amazon funciona, con los profesionales, con lo que se denomina "Inversión del sujeto pasivo" y este formato está incluido en las obligaciones formales de los que están el el régimen de recargo por equivalencia.



Hola que tal ,

Perdona no se si lo he entendido bien , entonces la tarifa de los servicios de Amazon encajaría con el denominado "Inversión del sujeto pasivo" y por tanto.. ¿ habria que pagar el IVA de esos serivicios ?

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Saludos Cordiales!


----------



## digipl (5 Feb 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Cif operador intracomunitario = ni te cobran iva ni pagas iva



Amazon, no es un operador intracomunitario al uso ya que su numero de IVA es español (ESN1081152I).

Como he comentado anteriormente usan el mecanismo de inversión de sujeto pasivo dispuesto en el artículo 84 de la ley 37/1992.

Por ejemplo, esto es lo que ellos contestan sobre el tema en su foro:



> Para efectos del impuesto de IVA utilizamos el mecanismo de inversión del sujeto pasivo ya que Amazon no está establecido en España, por lo tanto, la factura a la cuál haces referencia debe ser declarada como una transacción local utilizando el número de CIF Español (ES N1081152I). La inversión del sujeto pasivo es la traslación de la calidad de sujeto pasivo del IVA de quien realiza la operación sujeta al impuesto hacia el destinatario de la operación, que deberá liquidar el impuesto por sí mismo.
> 
> Cuando ingreses el número de CIF Español en el sistema de hacienda ten en cuenta que no es necesario añadir las letras ES, y el último carácter corresponde a la letra"i" mayúscula (no al número 1).


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

wililon dijo:


> Yo tengo un problema similar con Adwords. Mi gestor dice que lo ignore. Sé que me la estoy jugando pero bueno.
> 
> ¿Que tal es lo de amazon?
> 
> Me estoy pensando entrar en algún nicho sin tocar la mercancía (el proveedor la envía directametne al centro logístico de amazon). por precios me parece bien y entiendo que funciona bien, pero me gustaría conocer tu opisión.



Hola que tal , 

Llevo tiempo trabajando como vendedor profesional con Amazon y la verdad que Amazon bastante bien para vender . Empecé hace unos años vendiendo sin stock y haciendo dropshipping pero por problemas con la actualización del stock y los precios de los proveedores tuve que dejarlo. Hace unos meses empece a vender otra vez , esta vez stockando productos y no me va mal . 

Ahora he empezado a enviar productos a Logistica de Amazon y me va bastante bien sobre todo a nivel europeo .

Creo que Amazon es una muy buena opción para vender productos y Logistica de Amazon por lo que veo funciona muy bien .

Si te interesa que hablemos sobre el tema ya entraré en más detalles .

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Eso un asesor bueno, sino ponen IVA no tienes que pagarlo, es de cajon, pero tendrás que justificar la exención de IVA, de todas formas con la nueva ley estan obligados a poner IVA si eres de españa



No ponen IVA pero eso no significa que no tengas que pagarlo.

Por ejemplo yo hago adquisiciones intracomunitarios ( compro mercancía a un mayorista en Reino Unido ) , ellos emiten una factura sin IVA , después el IVA tengo que pagarlo aquí .

En el tema de comprar productos lo tengo claro , lo que no me queda muy claro es en el tema "servicios" ya que no sé si la tarifa que cobra Amazon se considera un "servicio"

Esta claro necesito un asesor 

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si tienes el intracomunitario sigues sin pagar IVA incluso con la nueva ley.
> 
> Ademas con la nueva ley no esta claro que el IVA "al tipo español" pagado a una empresa alemana sea deducible en España, mi asesor me dijo que habria que esperar a que saliera el reglamento para ver si era o no deducible (hace casi un mes de esa conversacion, lo mismo ya ha salido el reglamento)



Hola que tal.

Yo he hablado con varios asesores y la verdad no acabo de aclararme , unos me dicen una cosa y otros otra.

Otra cosa es que yo como autonomo no deduzco el IVA , que le vamos hacer


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

Diquesi dijo:


> Eso del IVA no se enteran ni ellos. Llevo años comprando productos/servicios en EU, y hasta ahora nadie ha sido capaz de darme una buena explicaciones de como va lo del IVA. De momento no he pagado ni uno sólo y no he tenido problemas, lo cual no implica que no venga hacienda un día a liarmela.



Cuando has comprado productos ¿ No has pagado el IVA nunca ? 

Tienes ¿ NIF intracomunitario ?

La verdad es que es raro que no te haya dicho nada :-O


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Cif operador intracomunitario = ni te cobran iva ni pagas iva



Un proveedor intracomunitario no te cobra IVA si compras algo , pero en mi caso personal SI tengo que pagar el IVA después aqui.


----------



## mundodigital (5 Feb 2015)

digipl dijo:


> Amazon, no es un operador intracomunitario al uso ya que su numero de IVA es español (ESN1081152I).
> 
> Como he comentado anteriormente usan el mecanismo de inversión de sujeto pasivo dispuesto en el artículo 84 de la ley 37/1992.
> 
> Por ejemplo, esto es lo que ellos contestan sobre el tema en su foro:



Yo he visto ese numero de IVA ESN1081152I pero en las facturas cuando compras algo a Amazon

El numero de IVA que yo recibo en las facturas por servicios de Logistica y Tarifas de Vendedor es este LU19647148


----------



## mundodigital (6 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos , 

He intentado responder sobre este tema a varios foreros "citando" su mensaje pero no han sido publicados mis mensajes . 

Como veréis soy nuevo ¿ he hecho algo mal ?

Un saludo.


----------



## Z4LMAN (8 Feb 2015)

digipl dijo:


> Amazon, no es un operador intracomunitario al uso ya que su numero de IVA es español (ESN1081152I).
> 
> Como he comentado anteriormente usan el mecanismo de inversión de sujeto pasivo dispuesto en el artículo 84 de la ley 37/1992.
> 
> Por ejemplo, esto es lo que ellos contestan sobre el tema en su foro:



Vamos, que no tienes ni puta idea....

Si compras en Amazon y Amazon buyVip ( solo PRODUCTOS QUE VENDE AMAZON ) y tienes tu CIF INTRACOMUNITARIO registrado en la ficha de cliente....LAS FACTURAS QUE LLEGAN DE AMAZON SON SIN IVA...porque AMAZON FACTURA DESDE FUERA DE ESPAÑA....

Ahora vas y lo cascas...


----------



## amenhotep (8 Feb 2015)

digipl dijo:


> Amazon, no es un operador intracomunitario al uso ya que su numero de IVA es español (ESN1081152I).
> 
> Como he comentado anteriormente usan el mecanismo de inversión de sujeto pasivo dispuesto en el artículo 84 de la ley 37/1992.
> 
> Por ejemplo, esto es lo que ellos contestan sobre el tema en su foro:



Realizada consulta a AEAT en efecto es asi.


----------



## Alexcandas (8 Feb 2015)

Para que una operación intracomunitaria de bienes no lleve IVA debe producirse un traslado efectivo de un pais miembro a otro pais miembro de la mercancia en caso de Amazon cuandocompras en Amazon España este no se produce por lo tanto la factura debe llevar IVA otras empresas similares son Vistaprint o Apple.

Los NIF ESNxxxxxxxxxxxx pertenecen a no residentes con establecimiento permanente por lo tanto funcionan como una empresa española mas 

En cuanto al tema de google la factura llega desde Irlanda es un servicio intracomunitario que hay que declarar en el 349


----------



## Z4LMAN (8 Feb 2015)

Gestasturias.....no tienes ni puta idea de como funcionan estos gigantes...mejor callate y no hagas el ridículo


----------



## wililon (19 Jun 2015)

mundodigital dijo:


> Hola que tal.
> 
> Yo he hablado con varios asesores y la verdad no acabo de aclararme , unos me dicen una cosa y otros otra.
> 
> Otra cosa es que yo como autonomo no deduzco el IVA , que le vamos hacer



Tras un par de años sin pagar el iva de las facturas de google por la duda, nos ha llegado un requerimiento de hacienda y la dudas se han despejado... Toca pagar


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (19 Jun 2015)

Cambia de gestor. Cuando el gestor te mete en un lío, hacienda dice que es tu problema, y el gestor se desentiende. Hacienda va a ir a por tí, no a por el gestor.

Y vete haciendo ejercicios de dilatación anal. Los vas a necesitar.


----------



## amenhotep (20 Jun 2015)

wililon dijo:


> Tras un par de años sin pagar el iva de las facturas de google por la duda, nos ha llegado un requerimiento de hacienda y la dudas se han despejado... Toca pagar



Si no habeis declarado las operaciones como intracomunitarias en efecto toca pagar pero no el IVA sino una buena sanción por omitir la declaración del 349 durante 2 años.
SuperContable.com - Adquisiciones intracomunitarias de servicios


----------



## Z4LMAN (20 Jun 2015)

Por cierto, ahora si que estan llegando las facturas de AMAZON con IVA aunque te hayas dado de alta como intracomunitario.

Confirmado:

A todas las personas y empresas que han seguido este hilo os advierto de un asunto que ha cambiado desde el 1 de Mayo:

Amazon tiene una sucursal registrada en España (tienen CIF nuevo). 

Por este motivo, se cobrará el IVA español para todos los pedidos realizados a partir del 1 de mayo de 2015 y se dejará de aplicar la inversión del sujeto pasivo. 

Avisados estáis...


----------



## wililon (20 Jun 2015)

La duda era que es una actividad sin iva... La sanción la cubre la asesoría.


----------



## Alexcandas (20 Jun 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora si que estan llegando las facturas de AMAZON con IVA aunque te hayas dado de alta como intracomunitario.
> 
> Confirmado:
> 
> ...




A mazon lleva tiempo operando en España lo que psa que hay algunos que quieren ir de listos te recuerdo cuando decias que no tenia ni idea ZAS en toda la boca

---------- Post added 20-jun-2015 at 21:41 ----------




wililon dijo:


> La duda era que es una actividad sin iva... La sanción la cubre la asesoría.





Seguro que no se puede meter mano a esa comprobacion limitada?


----------



## euriborfree (20 Jun 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora si que estan llegando las facturas de AMAZON con IVA aunque te hayas dado de alta como intracomunitario.
> 
> Confirmado:
> 
> ...



Yo acabo de hacer 2 compras para mi empresa a traves de Amazon a vendedores de UK y Alemania, *tenemos el intracomunitario.*

Pues tras pedir las facturas a los vendedores ambas facturas vienen mal.

La empresa alemana factura con el 21% de IVA (el IVA aleman es el 19%, nos aplica el tipo español), pero nos cobra el IVA a pesar de ser adquisicion intracomunitaria de bienes para uso de la empresa.

La empresa inglesa nos factura con el 20% de IVA (el tipo ingles!), tambien ignorando que se trata de una adquisicion intracomunitaria de bienes.

Las facturas no son emitidas por Amazon sino por los vendedores en sus respectivos paises.


----------



## Z4LMAN (21 Jun 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer 2 compras para mi empresa a traves de Amazon a vendedores de UK y Alemania, *tenemos el intracomunitario.*
> 
> Pues tras pedir las facturas a los vendedores ambas facturas vienen mal.
> 
> ...



En ese caso es distinto, ahí Amazon se limpia las manos, tendrias que hablar con los vendedores para que te rectifiquen las facturas y te devuelvan el IVA.

Imagino que si el producto hubiese sido VENDIDO POR AMAZON UK entonces si que te habrian mandado la factura exenta de IVA


----------



## Alexcandas (21 Jun 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer 2 compras para mi empresa a traves de Amazon a vendedores de UK y Alemania, *tenemos el intracomunitario.*
> 
> Pues tras pedir las facturas a los vendedores ambas facturas vienen mal.
> 
> ...



Sabes si ellos tienen NIF IVA por que para aplicar la exencion no vale solo con que lo tenga el adquiriente


----------



## el tío del saco (21 Jun 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer 2 compras para mi empresa a traves de Amazon a vendedores de UK y Alemania, *tenemos el intracomunitario.*
> 
> Pues tras pedir las facturas a los vendedores ambas facturas vienen mal.
> 
> ...




No tiene porque estar mal. La legislación europea establece unos límites (que pone cada país) a partir de los cuales debes cobrar el iva del país de destino E INGRESARLO directamente a la hacienda de ese país.

Es decir, tu vendes desde España a Italia y UK. Supongamos (por abreviar) que el límite para ambos es de 50.000€. Entonces en el momento en que tu hayas colocado 50.000€ de mercancía en UK, pasas a tener que cobrar el % inglés, y ese iva recaudado ya no lo declaras a la hacienda de tu país, si no directamente a la de UK.
En el caso del otro vendedor, puede que no haya pasado del límite de facturación, o que pase de todo y espere a verlas venir con el multazo.

Esto para particulares, y contando con que van a saco enviando la factura y ni se miran que cojones pide el cliente ni nada. Ahora bien, si compras para tu empresa, deberían venir sin iva, pero eso no te lo van a hacer porque si, hay que explicarlo, darles un numero válido de iva Intracomuntario...


----------



## euriborfree (21 Jun 2015)

gestasturias dijo:


> Sabes si ellos tienen NIF IVA por que para aplicar la exencion no vale solo con que lo tenga el adquiriente



Fijate si lo saben que hasta lo han puesto en las facturas

---------- Post added 21-jun-2015 at 14:14 ----------




el tío del saco dijo:


> No tiene porque estar mal. La legislación europea establece unos límites (que pone cada país) a partir de los cuales debes cobrar el iva del país de destino E INGRESARLO directamente a la hacienda de ese país.
> 
> Es decir, tu vendes desde España a Italia y UK. Supongamos (por abreviar) que el límite para ambos es de 50.000€. Entonces en el momento en que tu hayas colocado 50.000€ de mercancía en UK, pasas a tener que cobrar el % inglés, y ese iva recaudado ya no lo declaras a la hacienda de tu país, si no directamente a la de UK.
> En el caso del otro vendedor, puede que no haya pasado del límite de facturación, o que pase de todo y espere a verlas venir con el multazo.
> ...



Da igual, el comprador es operador intracomunitario, aunque el vendedor tenga ese sistema (por ejemplo UK para menos de 50000 libras no requiere alta de IVA), el comprador tiene el derecho a que no se le cobre, en ese caso el vendedor se la come, claro


----------



## Hydra (28 Ene 2016)

*Iva?*

Hola buenas tardes.

Quisiera hacer una consulta , soy autónomo y estoy dado de alta en estimación directa simplificada en la actividad como venta minorista , régimen de IVA sería el de recargo de equivalencia. 

Por lo tanto, trimestralmente tan solo presento liquidación de IRPF declarando las facturas por el total.
También declaro y pago el IVA trimestralmente de adquisiciones de productos a proveedores intracomunitarios.

La cuestión es que estoy dado de alta como Vendedor Profesional vendiendo en Amazon y usando el servicio de Logística de Amazon .

Amazon envia dos facturas por dos servicios diferentes , una factura es por las tarifas que cobran por cada venta y otra por el servicio de Logística ambas las envía sin IVA . 

Ya me han llegado las primeras facturas tanto del servicio de Logistica como la de la Tarifa de Vendedor , como tengo el NIF registrado para operaciones intracomunitarias ambas facturas me las han enviado sin IVA.

Mi pregunta es ¿ debo de declarar y pagar el 21% de IVA de estos servicios de Amazon , Tanto el de Logistica como el de las Tarifas de Vendedor?

Espero vuestra respuesta.

Un saludo.


----------



## thebiger (25 Dic 2016)

Hydra dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> 
> Quisiera hacer una consulta , soy autónomo y estoy dado de alta en estimación directa simplificada en la actividad como venta minorista , régimen de IVA sería el de recargo de equivalencia.
> 
> ...



Hola me ocurre el mismo caso que hydra amazon me envia facturas sin iva y con cif 
Amazon Services Europe S.a.r.L.
Dirección del proveedor:
5 rue Plaetis, LUXEMBOURG, L-2338, LU
Número de IVA del proveedor: LU19647148

el caso es que yo tengo cif intracomunitario estas comisiones que me cobra amazon que se supone que tengo que añadirle el iva y pagarlo hacienda. o no tengo que hacer nada ya que es una factura entre dos operadores intracomunitarios, esto es un lio y si yo tengo que pagar el iva de sus comisiones evidentemente es una ruina y no puedo competir ni vender en amazon ya que perderia dinero si yo tengo que pagar encima el iva de las facturas emitidas hacia mi empresa de logistica de amazon.

alguien me puede aclarar esta duda por que segun mi gestor me comenta que tengo que pagar yo ese iva tanto operaciones de comisiones de logistica de amazon como los productos que yo envio atra vez de amazon por mi mismo, si esto es asi la mayoria de la gente que vende en amazon no sabe esto y es una ruida aparte que amazon no te aclara nada ni nadie aclara nada. esta todo en un limbo.

saludos


----------



## kktuo (26 Dic 2016)

I

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3


----------



## euriborfree (26 Dic 2016)

Actualmente Amazon factura desde España con IVA español.

Otra cosa es que hay vendedores que usan la logistica de Amazon pero facturan con sus propias empresas, por ejemplo yo compro toner de impresora de empresas inglesas y me descuentan el IVA gracias al intracomunitario


----------



## OKasesores.es (6 Mar 2017)

Hydra, ignoro por qué te la envían sin iva, ¿lo habéis podido aclarado? Al tener establecimiento permanente en España amazon, para vosotros ya es como una empresa español más respecto al iva.

Lo digo por casos que tengo y funcionan así.

Saludos.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Mar 2017)

OKasesores.es dijo:


> Hydra, ignoro por qué te la envían sin iva, ¿lo habéis podido aclarado? Al tener establecimiento permanente en España amazon, para vosotros ya es como una empresa español más respecto al iva.
> 
> Lo digo por casos que tengo y funcionan así.
> 
> Saludos.



El hilo se abrio en 2015, por aquel entonces Amazon facturaba desde Luxemburgo y si tenias el intracomunitario te descontaban el IVA.

Ademas en Amazon venden vendedores externos en el marketplace y no siempre se distingue bien si estas comprando a Amazon o a un "chino" que vende ahi y que no sabe hacer una factura.

Yo he tenido el caso de pedir una factura a un vendedor del marketplace y encontrarme con el que tipo no sabe hacer una factura y que tiene que facturar un IVA incluso a pesar de que el chino vende usando una LTD inglesa, tras multiples correcciones a la factura que envia consigo que entienda que el precio al que vende lleva un IVA y que en mi caso tiene que descontar ese IVA al presentarsele un iva intracomunitario.

En otros casos directamente le he dicho al chino que cancele el pedido que no quiero perder el tiempo enseñandoles a emitir una triste factura y me busco otro vendedor, ya por norma antes de comprar les mando un mensaje preguntando si dan factura y tienen en cuenta el intracomunitario, hay vendedores que ni responden, si no me responden antes de comprar ya me imagino que despues de comprar me voy a volver loco para recuperar ese IVA y obtener una factura que contabilizar.


----------



## OKasesores.es (6 Mar 2017)

ok, entendido Euriborfree. Y sí, a veces es mejor desistir porque el tiempo es muy valioso.

No me di cuenta de la fecha del hilo.

Saludos,


----------

